# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next > DM Help legendary resistance & counterspell / dispell magic

## da newt

How does legendary resistance interact w/ counterspell (when cast by a PC and when cast by the BBEG) and dispell magic (again for PCs and BBEG)?

If a PC attempts to counterspell the BBEG is the PC's success = a failure by the BBEG so that they can leverage their LR? 

If the BBEG counterspells a PC, then they can definitely burn a LR to succeed - right?

The same should apply to dispell magic - right?

----------


## Dualight

_Counterspell_ and _dispel magic_ invoke Ability checks involving the spellcasting ability. Neither is a saving throw, so Legendary Resistance is completely irrelevant to these spells in all situations.

----------

